

Google Cultural Institute - poindontcare
https://www.google.com/culturalinstitute/project/world-wonders?hl=en

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=google+cultural+institute#!/story/...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=google+cultural+institute#!/story/forever/0/google%20cultural%20institute)

------
jimiwen
nice idea, but content still needs more user traction and engagement to
"curate" attractive experience

